# من اجمل السيارات الامريكية، سيارة مستعملة Ford Explorer XLT



## cars102 (11 يوليو 2014)

​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*
*ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*
*عرض سيارة *Ford Explorer XLT

*الموديل= 2009*

*حالة السيارة = مستعملة*
*تواجد السيارة = امريكا*
*اللون الخارجي = ابيض*

*اللون الداخلي = بيج*

*المحرك =6 سلندر*
* 5 سرعات اتوماتيك*


*ممشاها=*73,711 mi.
*السعر: 75000ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*

*للتواصل مرسلتنا على*
*[email protected]*
*او التواصل مع *
*ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*
*“ابو وسام” 0019546878989*
*زياره موقعنا*
*www.fromusatoksa.com*
*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *
*https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*

*او الانستقرام *
*http://instagram.com/exportgate*

























​


----------

